# Jester's Humble Setup



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to post my humble setup here for some time but never seemed to find the time until now. We bought a house last year that had an older home theater setup in it. The people that moved out took all the home theater gear with them. I'm glad they did because it needed to be replaced (analog). So over the past year I've been slowly buying up new equipment and rewiring everything. I've got most of the hardware in place. I've been projecting the image up on a blank .wall for now while I was researching the projection screen material. Now that I've decided on what to buy as far as the screen, I ripped it all down. Yep, removed all the equipment tonight. Tomorrow I'll start taking down all the crown molding and soon all the sconces. I've decided to do a complete remodel of the room to include new columns, a small stage, automatic curtain, new sconces, remote lighting controls, circular starfield ceiling, new carpet, and stadium seating. It might take a couple of months, but it will give me something to do in my spare time. So far, this is what I have.

*Projector*
Panasonic PT-AE4000U – I researched this forever. Considered to be a mid-range projector, I am completely 100% satisfied with this beast. It’s packed full of features and is full 1080p. 

*A/V Receiver*
Onkyo TX-SR707 – I’ve always been partial to Onkyo for some reason. I guess it’s the quality of their products. I picked this receiver because it had the exact amount of HDMI inputs, the wattage was spot on, and it fit my application nicely. Plus I didn’t have to spend $2000 or more to get what I needed. For under $1000, this AV/Receiver is packed with features. Plus, it’s THX Select2 Plus Certified! Excellent!

*Blu-Ray Player*
Sony PlayStation 3 (120GB) - I just stuck the PS3 in here for a quick resource. For $299 bucks, you can’t beat it. It does just about everything I want it to do. Plus we play a few games on the big screen every now and then. When I get around to it, I’ll add another Blu-Ray Player. I'll eventually add an Oppo. But the PS3 will suffice for now. I’ve got other things to focus on.

*Speakers – Sub*
Energy ESW-C8- I’m running a pair of these. They provide me with what I need for now. A man can go broke buying speakers. I think I’m going to build my own one day, but for now, these suffice.

*Speakers – Center*
Polk Audio CS10 – I listened to these in the showroom before making the purchase. For my untrained ear, these sounded better than any other speakers in the same price range. I’m very happy with them.

*Speakers – Surrounds*
Polk Audio TSi-100 – I’m currently running 7.2 surround right now. The room definitely has plenty of thump. These surrounds respond well to the Onkyo. Plus, when I bought these, I got a pair of Atrium 5 Series speakers for free. I liked that deal!

I'm piping AT&T U-Verse (HD) in there right now. I also recently bought an Apple TV, but the PS3 really does all that the Apple TV will do. I'm getting ready to jailbreak the Apple TV and move it downstairs to the plasma in the bedroom. I'm excited about tearing down some drywall and start my renovation. I'm definitely open to suggestions. I've gotten some excellent advice from HTS in the past and I don't think that will ever end. This is a great site with tons of information.

Jester


----------

